# What are the Florida regulations for Trout (White and Speckled)



## Mudbug (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm trying to determine what the "official" word is, on the regs in Florida for White and Speckled trout. I've read the current regs and I don't see any mention of White Trout. I do see Speckled Sea Trout, is this the same as "Speckled Trout"? I also see "weakfish", which some folks claim is the same as white trout, but I'd like to be sure. 

The reason for this, is that I've been catching lot's of white trout lately and have also noticed through the posts, that others have been catching them as well. If I am reading the current regs right, using "Speckled Sea Trout" and "Weakfish" as the categories, then my catches have been over the limit and I think many others have been as well. 

I have a hard time beliving that the limit for white trout is only 4 per person (the Weakfish limit). or 5 per person for Specks (the Speckled Sea Trout limit). It just seems that unless you come home with a dozen or so trout, it's hardly worth the effort to fish them to provide a meal. It would be strictly catch and release.

Anyway, would someone please set me straight on this? :banghead

Thanks, Mudbug


----------



## fishinman06 (Oct 1, 2007)

White Trout do not have limits on them.


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes you are right on the spotted sea trout being speckled trout, one in the same. 

As for white trout, there is no limit on them. No there are not the same as weak fish. The "official" name, if you will, of white trout is Sand Trout. 

I am not 100% sure but I don't think we have weak fish up this way. 

Hope this helps. Oh and by the way I am no expert and make no gaurantees (sp?) I have had a few beers.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes, Spotted Sea trout is the sameas 'Speckled trout'.

NO limits on 'white trout' (really silver or sand seatrout).

Weakfish (Cynoscion regalis), also known as gray trout is an Atlantic species (only RARELY seen in the Gulf)


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

No limits on silver trout.

Speckled trout limits differ from region to region.Our region here in the Northwest is 5 fish.(15in.-20in.) and one of those five fish can be larger than 20in.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

ask Joe Z?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm going with a bag limit of 712 or a combined length of 82 feet, whichever is less.

Ask Chris Phillips, he's an expert.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

waaa u told on me!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

spotted seatrout "specs" are closed for the month of february in both the N.E. & N.W. regions...


----------



## ratzila (Sep 28, 2007)

I thought there was a post somewhere that said any fish that was not listed had a 2 fish limit or 200 lbs whichever one was greater:doh


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm so confused.


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

Sorry but ya'll have been mis-informed



This is from the opening paragraph of *'Basic Recreational Saltwater Fishing Regulations Issue Thirty Two, Jan. 2008*



This brief summary of regulations governs the taking of saltwater species in Florida State Waters for personal use. It is not applicable to the commercial harvesting of these species. The absence of complete laws, rules and regulations in this summary does not relieve persons from compliance with those laws, rules or regulations. State waters extend to 3 nautical miles on the Atlantic and 9 nautical miles on the Gulf. Federal rules apply beyond state waters. 



*For species that do not have an established bag limit, more than 100 pounds or 2 fish per harvester per day (whichever is greater), is considered commercial quantities. A saltwater products license and commercial vessel registration is required to harvest commercial quantities of unregulated species.*



It is illegal to sell recreationally harvested fish without compliance with commercial license requirements.


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Cool thanks for the info. You learn something new everyday. I did not know about the 100# or 2 fish rule. Not that I have ever even come close to that. I hardly ever keep fish. It would take a bunch of white trout to exceed 100#.


----------

